# In your opinion, what is the best decoder tester (or rig)?



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello all,
I was wondering what the best, easiest to use, decoder tester you have used to date? Are there certain options you should look for in one? What about sound testing? Thanks all.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The best and easiest to use is a friend who is an expert. 

hahahaha! 

OK, seriously I have not found any I really like, and I have not found a need to use one because all installations seem to use different features. 

I have a small test jig with power, a 5 watt 10 ohm resistor to simulate the motor, a speaker, and also an aristo socket to test and program sound files. 

What are you trying to do? 

1. test possibly damaged units? 
2. check them before installing 
3. debug an installation? 
4 ?? 

I normally test by installing bit by bit... power and motor... test... then add speaker... test... then add lights one by one... 

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I built a panel with DPDT switches and wired it so only 1 selection could feed the track. 
My switches are for the following: 

1 DC operation 
2 Guest (front panel has jacks for input) 
3 MTS 
4 LGB computer 
5 Zimo 
6 Add-in 20 ohm resistor for initial testing 

And on the track/output side I have wiring harnesses for 2 zimo decoder types (with motor attached) and LGB 4 pin connector, plus a test track with rollers. 

Sounds complicated, but makes testing and programming decoders/engines a breeze.


----------



## bdelmo (Oct 21, 2010)

Loy's Toys Decoder tester has worked nicely for me over 10 years. 

A upgraded and improved version of the Loy's Toys Decoder Tester is now available from Ulrich Models.


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

I don't use one myself, but always thought the ESU decoder tester looked like a decent bit of kit: 

http://www.dragon-gscale.co.uk/esu-51900-decoder-tester-2859-p.asp


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

I like the esu one .... used it for a while


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I've used the ESU, don't like the wire connectors, hard to use, limited in gauge of wire they accept. 

The image I found for the Ulrich models one looks like it wants an HO decoder plug, worthless for us in Large Scale

Be nice to know what use you will put it to, like the questions I asked above... could be more help in your situation.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Earth to Rich.....


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Greg, 
Sorry, been out of sorts here between: 
- passing of Bob 
- traveling 
- holidays 
- one very nasty cold 
so, what am I trying to do? primarily test them before installing them.


----------

